# I'm finding it very difficult to get reliable advice at the local bike shops



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

The "sales" atmosphere dominates. The guy who doesn't sell Trek, says for me to avoid Treks and he doesn't like them. Another guy told me not to consider Cervelo because the frames are not reliable (not carried at his shop), another guy told me to stay away from Bianchi as it's too "entry level" as a brand. 

Who can I trust at the bike stores? They're all giving me a good education, but are steering me towards what they sell (I realize this is their job), but I can't get objective advice- that, I'm pretty much convinced. 

I suppose I'm going to post what brands have caught my interest for my first road bike. Looking for carbon frame, undecided on Shimano or SRAM (both are fine and I've been using Shimano for years), and planning on long distance riding, working on my speed (but not competing anytime soon), and probably biking to work on the paved bike trails. I'm seriously considering:

Cervelo
Felt
Cannondale
Trek

I need to get guidance, but a salesman who talks down at other brands that his store doesn't carry sends up red flags for me. How do you guys make your decisions? Of course, I'm test riding and have made my list above based on what feels good to me, but what do I know at this point? I'm a newbie to road biking. They all felt great!


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

All good bikes, best bet is just to pick the one you feel the most comfortable on. If you feel comfortable on all of them after test riding pick the one that looks the best or is within your budget. 

Bianchi an entry level bike, tell that to Gimondi.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with what you like best. I'm a Trek guy myself, and like the two local Trek shops best. Trek doesn't make bad bikes once you get to a certain level (I have a 2.1), some don't like them because of Lance or because normal people have more familiarity with them.

I'd also look at Giant if you have a dealer.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

skhan007 said:


> I need to get guidance, but a salesman who talks down at other brands that his store doesn't carry sends up red flags for me.


This says far more about the salesman than it does the bikes he puts down.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My last post in your other thread addresses some of this, but (no matter the source) my advice is to sift through advice given from someone that prefaces it with a bias towards (or against) a brand without qualifying their reasoning. 

For example, if Cervelo's weren't reliable, within a short period of time, they'd either make some business decisions to right their wrongs or they'd go bankrupt. They have had some problems with their Wolf forks, but so have a few others, so no reason not to consider them now.

I don't see it as good business to knock another brand, because IMO (and as you mentioned) it raises suspicion that the shop has ulterior motives - and some do. Probably the _best_ you'll do is to ride some bikes (as you have) and when you're down to the details of the finalists, post impressions here and members will help you sift through it all - hopefully helping you make a sound decision.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much guys- This is precisely what I was hoping to hear. The bottom line, I think, will be budget and aesthetics, as each of the models I've listed were just wonderful all around. I also want to look into Colnago and have to make it to my local dealer, hopefully soon, to see what they have in my size and price range. 

As crazy as this may sound-- I told my wife I might be dropping upwards of $3K on a bike anytime now. Her response- OK, that's something to keep you active and healthy. If I had said I was buying another Gibson Les Paul for the same price, I'd be sleeping on the couch for a long time.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

What others said. Test a lot. Then decide what feels best. If they are too close to call go with the shop you like best. 

I have been a specialist guy in large part due to the lbs. I really like giant too but hated the old semi local shop. 

The fitter and mechanics from the old specialized shop just opened a new giant shop. 

That goes to the top of my list in 5 years or so (very happy with my tarmac)


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> As crazy as this may sound-- I told my wife I might be dropping upwards of $3K on a bike anytime now. Her response- OK, that's something to keep you active and healthy.


Should have told her 5K LOL!

I agree with the others too. Also check and ask about the warranty on each bike and keep that under consideration.

The likelihood of anything going wrong is slim but it is there and you want to know that it will come with a solid warranty and a shop that will take care of you if you end up with a claim. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

skhan007 said:


> ... another guy told me to stay away from Bianchi as it's too "entry level" as a brand.


avoid THIS bike shop. if you see him in the street punch him in the throat for me! (mind you, i only ride Bianchi so i may be a little bias?)



skhan007 said:


> ... Of course, I'm test riding and have made my list above based on what feels good to me, but what do I know at this point? I'm a newbie to road biking. They all felt great!


if you're new to riding, get the "best bang for your buck"... you can uprgade groupsets, wheels etc so which one has the "better" frame? perhaps post the models you're looking at for some comment?


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

That has been my experience weith LBS over the years, too. You can almost never trust the advice of ANY salesman (in any field); Many people working bike shops know little about bikes. Paying for a fitting may not yield anything better than what you could do yourself after a little reading/youtubing.....

I've taken a completely do-it-yourself approach to cycling- starting with a mail-order bike. They're simple machines and easily mastered.......no one but the most inept klutz really needs to pay someone to turn a few screws........


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> avoid THIS bike shop. if you see him in the street punch him in the throat for me! (mind you, i only ride Bianchi so i may be a little bias?)
> 
> 
> 
> if you're new to riding, get the "best bang for your buck"... you can uprgade groupsets, wheels etc so which one has the "better" frame? perhaps post the models you're looking at for some comment?


Punch him for me too!


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

The shop I use is a huge Specialized shop. I wanted a Felt. The owner asked me some questions, explained that the brand (Felt) is awesome but the gearing of the bike I wanted might suck and ordered what I wanted. A few months down the road and he'll do whatever I want/need to make sure I love my bike. That is a good LBS. Hell, they told me I can take 20% off anything I buy for life. Not a bad deal. They've also fit me three times as my needs have changed for nothing. They'll continue to do it as long as I own the bike. 

Been looking for another mountain bike. I think they'll get my business. Solid shop.

A shop you can trust is so important. Find one you feel comfortable with and stick to 'em.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> avoid THIS bike shop. if you see him in the street punch him in the throat for me! (mind you, i only ride Bianchi so i may be a little bias?)
> 
> 
> 
> if you're new to riding, get the "best bang for your buck"... you can uprgade groupsets, wheels etc so which one has the "better" frame? perhaps post the models you're looking at for some comment?


I'll give him one across the jaw, tell him it's from RBR Forum, and then ask him for a "revised" opinion! Honestly, I checked out the Bianchi Sempre (significantly discounted price, 2011 model with red tires and 105 compnents, IIRC) and thought it was wonderful! When a non-Bianchi salesman told me to stay away, I felt my heart sink a little bit, as if I did something wrong by liking it in the first place. Sad in retrospect. 



SolitaryRider said:


> That has been my experience weith LBS over the years, too. You can almost never trust the advice of ANY salesman (in any field); Many people working bike shops know little about bikes. Paying for a fitting may not yield anything better than what you could do yourself after a little reading/youtubing.....
> 
> I've taken a completely do-it-yourself approach to cycling- starting with a mail-order bike. They're simple machines and easily mastered.......no one but the most inept klutz really needs to pay someone to turn a few screws........


Agreed. As a newbie to road biking, I have to listen and learn, but taking the advice has to be with a grain of salt moving forward. I bought the 'bicylce maintenence for dummies book' and I'm reading it now. I want to make sure I'm not going to be that inept klutz. Hell, I built my own 18 watt guitar amplifier with vintage vacuum tubes, I'm sure I can learn how to adjust my seat and brakes!



bottecchia_eja said:


> Punch him for me too!


Consider it done my friend. How about if I go buy the Sempre from the first store, ride it up to the other guys shop, and give him one across the jaw. "How ya like them apples?" I should say. 



Unit 91 said:


> The shop I use is a huge Specialized shop. I wanted a Felt. The owner asked me some questions, explained that the brand (Felt) is awesome but the gearing of the bike I wanted might suck and ordered what I wanted. A few months down the road and he'll do whatever I want/need to make sure I love my bike. That is a good LBS. Hell, they told me I can take 20% off anything I buy for life. Not a bad deal. They've also fit me three times as my needs have changed for nothing. They'll continue to do it as long as I own the bike.
> 
> Been looking for another mountain bike. I think they'll get my business. Solid shop.
> 
> A shop you can trust is so important. Find one you feel comfortable with and stick to 'em.


I wish I was near the shop you describe. Likely heading out to another shop today to check out brands I have not yet ridden. Who knows? Maybe I'll be posting new-bike-day pics tonight!

What's on the list so far:

Cervelo S2: The 2011 model has a sticker price higher than the 2012. The owner said he's give me the 2011 for a few hundred less than the 2012. ($2500 vs. $2800 for 2012). I think he could do better on the price. For some reason, this bike is pricier than other similarly equipped bikes. Must be the brand. 

Felt F5: Just an awesome looking/feeling bike. Average price compared to other similar brands/models.

Cannondale Supersix 5: Need to ride it, but specs are great. Looks to be a very good bike. Price is within my ball park. 

Bianchi Sempre: No complaints. Great bike! Under $2K now that the shop has got 2011 models on clearance. 

Trek Madon 4.7: May be out of my price range, but looks to be perfect by specs. Need to ride it today and see if the model below might be an option.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

SKHAN007,

First, thanks for the "virtual" punch to the guy smack-talking the Bianchis. I own a 2012 Bianchi Infinito that I love nearly as much as I love my vintage, 1989 Bottecchia. If you go to the Bianchi page at RBR you will find what a great bike they are. Yesterday, riders on Bianchi bikes took 2d and 3d place at Stage 7 of the Tour of California - the climb up to Mt. Baldy is the toughest stage of the ToC, comparable to a European mountain stage.

Not bad for a beginner's bike!

You are doing the right thing, doing your research and asking real bike riders for our opinion. The salesman is just pushing the goods he carries...

Good luck, welcome to biking and ride safely!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skhan007 said:


> Agreed. As a newbie to road biking, I have to listen and learn, but taking the advice has to be with a grain of salt moving forward. I bought the 'bicylce maintenence for dummies book' and I'm reading it now. I want to make sure I'm not going to be that inept klutz. Hell, I built my own 18 watt guitar amplifier with vintage vacuum tubes, I'm sure I can learn how to adjust my seat and brakes!


I'm in general agreement with you on this, but keep in mind that building an amplifier isn't related to bike fit. Point being, while most of us are pretty adept at some things, we're not so adept at others, and recognizing that (in my book) is called wisdom. 

Bike fit is simple when all goes well, and complex when it doesn't. 



skhan007 said:


> *I wish I was near the shop you describe. *Likely heading out to another shop today to check out brands I have not yet ridden. Who knows? Maybe I'll be posting new-bike-day pics tonight!


Chances are, you are. Not all shops are bad, not all are good. Kudo's to you for continuing the search. Long term, I think it'll prove worthwhile. 



skhan007 said:


> What's on the list so far:
> 
> Cervelo S2: The 2011 model has a sticker price higher than the 2012. The owner said he's give me the 2011 for a few hundred less than the 2012. ($2500 vs. $2800 for 2012). I think he could do better on the price. For some reason, this bike is pricier than other similarly equipped bikes. Must be the brand.
> 
> ...


Assuming they'll suite your intended uses and fit well, there's not a bad bike in this bunch. Ride, then decide and... 

Happy hunting!!


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Your support and advice is much appreciated- Especially PJ352, for the advice on my various threads over the past couple of days. Cheers to you, my friend.

The wife is running a half-marathon this AM, so she'll be back soon and then I'm heading to another DC area bike shop. The Cannondale Supersix (new 2012) is on clearance for $2K (originally $2500). I'm told it was over-produced and the EVO line has taken off. Bang for the buck indeed. 

In terms of price on the short list: 2011 Cervelo S2 ($2500, mabye less if the owner is willing to work with me); 2011 Bianchi Sempre ($1700 clearance, assuming they still have my size); and Cannondale Supersix 5.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skhan007 said:


> Thanks guys! Your support and advice is much appreciated- Especially PJ352, for the advice on my various threads over the past couple of days. Cheers to you, my friend.
> 
> The wife is running a half-marathon this AM, so she'll be back soon and then I'm heading to another DC area bike shop. The Cannondale Supersix (new 2012) is on clearance for $2K (originally $2500). I'm told it was over-produced and the EVO line has taken off. Bang for the buck indeed.
> 
> In terms of price on the short list: 2011 Cervelo S2 ($2500, mabye less if the owner is willing to work with me); 2011 Bianchi Sempre ($1700 clearance, assuming they still have my size); and Cannondale Supersix 5.


Thanks for the kind words. Much appreciated. 

Not trying to sway you in any direction, but more pointing out some things to be aware of... a couple of thoughts re: the geo of the bikes you have listed.

The Cervelo is, pure and simple, a race bike. It'll have quick steering/ handling and a pretty aggressive riding position. All else being equal, the C'dale will match the S2 in position, but should prove to be slightly more predictable in steering/ handling. The Bianchi is another notch towards a more relaxed geo bike (but still race, IMO), so position will be slightly more upright and handling slightly more predictable than the C'dale.

What's 'better' depends on a riders personal preferences, cycling experiences, fitness, style of riding (among other factors), so the bottom line remains. Ride, then decide (which you prefer).


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Skhan.......we're all anxiously awaiting pics and placing bets as to which one you'll get (Me, I think I'd nail that Bianchi for $1700!)....and turning green with envy, 'cause there's nothing like shopping for a new bike/new bike day!!


----------



## Seamlesscv74 (May 20, 2012)

Feel the OP's pain here just went through my own 2 week or so bike search. Sales people at the LBS are what they are its human nature we all do it. Its funny talking to the various guy and listening to the sales pitch and then going back into the shop later down the road to buy some odds and ends and stuff and finding out that they never seem to ride the bikes they sell.

either way, I ended up with a Dale 2011 supersix 4 rival and i would recommend taking a look at that bike since you mentioned the supersix 5 I personally couldnt be happier.. Good luck in your search keep at it at some point one bike is just gonna speak to you.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

SolitaryRider said:


> Skhan.......we're all anxiously awaiting pics and placing bets as to which one you'll get (Me, I think I'd nail that Bianchi for $1700!)....and turning green with envy, 'cause there's nothing like shopping for a new bike/new bike day!!


You are a clarivoyant!!

It's the Bianchi Sempre! Came in < $1700! Clearance pricing came through today for me. 

It came down to this: I liked the Cervelo and I liked the Bianchi. The sales guy at the Bianchi dealer was INCREDIBLY accomodating and went out on a 1 hour test ride with me (him on his own bike, me on the Bianchi). He tweaked everything as we were riding. We'd pull back in the shop and he'd tweak this and thant and it turned out be everything I wanted and the price was fantastic. Now, the shop is giving me 15% off everything bike related for life. Can't say enough good things about my salesguy (who is actually the repair guy). 

As much as I loved the Cervelo S2, at this point in my road biking experience, I couldn't really justfiy the extra $1K.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's one beautiful bike... congrats!!

FWIW, all things considered, I think your judgement was sound in picking the Bianchi. The bonus is you patronized what appears to be a great shop, had a great buying experience and they'll likely prove to be a valuable resource for you well into your cycling future.

All in all, ya done good! :thumbsup:


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

WoW!!!! Skhan, that Bianchi looks SU-WEEEEET! 

Great bike!
Great deal!
And it sounds like ya found a great shop!

Win/win! 

Gotta love it! 

Congrats and enjoy!!!! 

(Youse guy are really making me want to get a better bike!)


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

Nice bike at a really great price, welcome to the club. Sounds like you picked a fantastic LBS to do business with.


----------



## dpeters11 (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a highly unusual test ride. Around here it seems to be a bonus if you can go outside the parking lot. That does sound like a great shop, even if they were just really slow.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> That is a highly unusual test ride. Around here it seems to be a bonus if you can go outside the parking lot. That does sound like a great shop, even if they were just really slow.


Yes, it was really above & beyond. I think it's more a function of the person being so accomodating. That REALLY made a big impression on me and made me want to do business with them. 

We basically set up an appointment over the phone for this morning when the store opened and he blocked out time. He told me to come in full gear (shorts, clipless pedals/shoes, etc. and he put my pedals on the Bianchi). He had it all ready to go when I arrived and put my pedals on.

The store is next to the W&OD trail, which is a paved rail trail that goes from VA towards DC. We did about three separate short rides with tweaks in-between at the shop. 

You guys have all be great in helping me on the various threads. I guess I'm now "elibible" to start posting in the Bianchi sub-forum!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet bike! And it sounds like an awesome LBS too... Congrats!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

skhan007 said:


> You are a clarivoyant!!
> 
> It's the Bianchi Sempre! Came in < $1700! Clearance pricing came through today for me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...beautiful bike, you will love it. 

Welcome to the Cosa Nostra...er, I mean, welcome to the Familia Bianchi. :thumbsup:

Now, start posting in the Bianchi forum!


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> You are a clarivoyant!!
> 
> It's the Bianchi Sempre! Came in < $1700! Clearance pricing came through today for me.
> 
> ...


Sweet ride, congratulations on finding a great shop


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> The store is next to the W&OD trail, which is a paved rail trail that goes from VA towards DC. We did about three separate short rides with tweaks in-between at the shop.


I am wondering if we both frequent the same LBS. Mine was equally accommodating in my recent Bianchi purchase. He told me to 'ride it all day if I wanted.'


----------



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

Is it better to purchase locally or online? aside from test riding at a local shop first.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Etan125 said:


> Is it better to purchase locally or online? aside from test riding at a local shop first.


Not to be snarky, but your asking this question tells me that you need the services a reputable LBS provides. 

My advice is to go visit some, discuss price range, intended uses/ goals, cycling experiences (if any), fitness/ flexibility and let then suggest some options. Once sized/ fitted to the bikes, head out on the roads for test rides. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling, along with control placement and function.

Things to be aware of are...
- the shops willingness to take the time to discuss your needs/ input,
- then, receptivity to them and (reasonable) accommodations made. 
- their emphasis (or lack thereof) on the importance of fit and test rides.

Everyone wants a level of value for their money, but the reasons to purchase from an LBS are 'value added' and (as such) cost the LBS in terms of time/ money. The online retailers offer little more than a bike in a box, so most noobs find that they tap their LBS for assistance with everything from final assembly, tuning, fit, advice on shoes/ pedals/ accessories... and much of that incurs extra charges when the bike isn't purchased from the LBS. IMO/E this tends to narrow the gap between price paid at the LBS versus online, so some things to consider.


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

skhan007 that is one nice bike! Have fun riding it!

Etan125 I would say buy from your LBS just for all the extras a good LBS provide.
A guy from my company cycling team bought his bike online. Then *****ed about having to pay the LBS to build it and refused to pay for a fitting. He was ok on the short training rides, but first long ride he pulled some muscles in his leg and damaged a tendon. Multiple doctor visits and physical therapy, 7 months later and his doctor will still not clear him to ride. Its cost him a lot more in the long run by not buying local, most sores include a basic fit when you buy from them.


----------

